# Mirtazapine



## boopster1977 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi 

Ive just been prescribed these by my GP who has advised they are ok to take when TTC, however i'm a bit dubious.  I was hoping to start FET in August and wondered if they would have any adverse effects on treatment.

Thanks

Helen


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

They are unlikely to interfere with FET and are ok to take when ttc, however whether they should be continued in pregnancy depends on why they are being prescribed in the first place    Any decision to take in pregnancy depends on the risk/ benefit in both mother and baby. There is no evidence that they are teratogenic in humans on treatment doses.


----------



## boopster1977 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply 

They have been prescribed for anxiety but i have decided that i'm going to find a more natural approach rather than rely on medication to overcome my issues.

Helen x


----------

